# Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides



## anthonyfaso (May 20, 2011)

I saw the midnight showing in 3D. The 3D was alright, but the movie was pretty sick. I LOVED the way they did the mermaids. Anybody else see this yet?


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

Going to see it next weekend with a friend of ours that's coming in from Vancouver.

You should read the book they licensed the plot from, it was fantastic.


----------



## MikeH (May 20, 2011)

WILL be seeing this in the next couple of days. Possibly my favorite Disney movie series ever. Actually, I'm sure it is. I'm getting Davy Jones as a half sleeve.


----------



## synrgy (May 20, 2011)

It's got Al Swearengen in it, so I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 20, 2011)

I am sure the wife will be dragging me to see it soon enough, I didn't mind the first and 3rd but the second was a snorefest for me.

Which book would that be Techno?


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I am sure the wife will be dragging me to see it soon enough, I didn't mind the first and 3rd but the second was a snorefest for me.
> 
> Which book would that be Techno?



On Stranger Tides by Tim Powers


----------



## SirMyghin (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, probably should have seen that one coming, I guess...


----------



## anthonyfaso (May 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I am sure the wife will be dragging me to see it soon enough, I didn't mind the first and 3rd but the second was a snorefest for me.
> 
> Which book would that be Techno?



I don't think this one dragged on like the second one.


----------



## Xaios (May 20, 2011)

I doubt I'll be seeing this. I was hoping this entry would reinvigorate the franchise, but the reviews have been fairly negative up to this point. Damn shame too, because I loved the first one. Second and third though were turds. Heck, the presence of Penelope Cruz should make any movie good based on fap-worthiness alone, but it appears that it just ain't so. Kiera Knightley was super hot in the first one, but then they gave her that awful tan, just ruined her in the last two movies. And then there was that terrible speech in the third one...


----------



## TXDeathMetal (May 20, 2011)

I've seen all the others so far and have enjoyed them and I will be seeing this one as well.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2011)

I'd really like to see this.

But what bugs me is that Barbossa went to the British side (no spoilers please).
Saw that in a trailer and I couldn't believe it. 

Plus I wish Will and Elizabeth were in it. 

I just hope it's funny if anything.


----------



## BrandonARC (May 21, 2011)

looks good. im gonna go see it tomorrow night.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 21, 2011)

Just saw it with my reenactment buddies, in full garb. XD 

NOT REALLY A SPOILER ALERT! 

I don't know why, but I love the character of Syrena, and not just because she's hot.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 21, 2011)

Double post...


----------



## Mordacain (May 21, 2011)

I loved all three. I'm pretty eager to see it. Think I'll wait to read the book until after I see Pirates though.


----------



## jaredowty (May 22, 2011)

synrgy said:


> It's got Al Swearengen in it, so I'm gonna have to check it out.



Swedgin.  Fantastic actor.


----------



## Skyblue (May 23, 2011)

Probably going to see it on the upcoming weekend. 
I really don't have high expectation- The first one was great, second and third we're alright IMO, nothing spectacular but still ok, I'm guessing this one will be the same...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 23, 2011)

Saw it yesterday, the 3d is useless but it's a very nice movie indeed! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 23, 2011)

Kicked ass for what it was. I personally hoped they'd stopped after the third movie and wrapped up the series with a nice ending and a bit of mystery ("the fountain of youth??? what WILL that Jack Sparrow get himself into next" kinda thing) because anyone that saw Jurassic Park 3 knows you can go a bit too far with the sequels lol. I definately liked this one though and it wasnt a terrible ending to a good movie series. assuming they dont do another one


----------



## synrgy (May 23, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> assuming they dont do another one



My understanding is they already have another two planned, just not officially green-lit yet.


----------



## Skyblue (May 23, 2011)

synrgy said:


> My understanding is they already have another two planned, just not officially green-lit yet.


Yes, I've jeard they're thinking of another trio (with this one being the first).
Seriously, how desperate are they? why keep trying to ride on the wave? can't they move on to making other movies?


----------



## Rampage (May 23, 2011)

I've heard great reviews for this one and I've also heard reviews calling it a terrible movie with a jumpy story, so I am interested in checking it out. 



synrgy said:


> It's got Al Swearengen in it, so I'm gonna have to check it out.



Great actor, probably the biggest reason why I want to see this. I'm watching back through Deadwood (it has been on HBO On Demand) and have to say that I am disappointed that the show just ends after the third season. WHY?!


----------



## synrgy (May 23, 2011)

Rampage said:


> WHY?!



When the third season ended, they were scheduled to film 2-3 final episodes that would each run movie length (90+ minutes), which obviously would have tied things up a little more nicely.

Unfortunately, production on those movie length episodes was stopped pretty early in the process, and that was that. HBO is still on my shit-list for that little number, in conjunction with cancelling John From Cincinnati before even giving it a chance. The reason it makes me mad is that if HBO had been more forthcoming about the slim chances of those movie-length episodes being made, you can't help but presume that the writers would have done more during the third season to wrap things up and properly end the series.

The writers and actors were ready and willing to do the project at the time, so the problem was somewhere further up the chain. Anyway, there's a touch of info here, but not much:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadwood_(TV_series)


----------



## Rampage (May 23, 2011)

synrgy said:


> When the third season ended, they were scheduled to film 2-3 final episodes that would each run movie length (90+ minutes), which obviously would have tied things up a little more nicely.
> 
> Unfortunately, production on those movie length episodes was stopped pretty early in the process, and that was that. HBO is still on my shit-list for that little number, in conjunction with cancelling John From Cincinnati before even giving it a chance. The reason it makes me mad is that if HBO had been more forthcoming about the slim chances of those movie-length episodes being made, you can't help but presume that the writers would have done more during the third season to wrap things up and properly end the series.
> 
> ...



I remember reading about the final episodes; shame they never came around. The story and acting for Deadwood was excellent, so it was painful to find out that it just kind of ended.

I've grown fond of Boardwalk Empire and hope that it doesn't have the same fate.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 23, 2011)

I saw it on Saturday. I like it


----------



## exo (May 25, 2011)

Saw it sunday liked it a lot, just dissapointed they didn't do more with the chatechist and mermaid end of things.


the soundtrack album is GREAT! I'm even learning to tolerate the techno-remixes at the end of it......


----------



## petereanima (May 25, 2011)

Imho the first one is awesome...2+3 were kinda lame. If the majority can confirm that this one is better than 2+3, I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Goatchrist (May 25, 2011)

I'm so happy that Will and Elisabeth aren't in this movie! The third Pirates was bullshit, so Penelope Cruz sure does a better job.

I don't think that 3D is worth it, its even harder to focus in action scenes.


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 1, 2011)

synrgy said:


> When the third season ended, they were scheduled to film 2-3 final episodes that would each run movie length (90+ minutes), which obviously would have tied things up a little more nicely.
> 
> Unfortunately, production on those movie length episodes was stopped pretty early in the process, and that was that. HBO is still on my shit-list for that little number, in conjunction with cancelling John From Cincinnati before even giving it a chance. The reason it makes me mad is that if HBO had been more forthcoming about the slim chances of those movie-length episodes being made, you can't help but presume that the writers would have done more during the third season to wrap things up and properly end the series.
> 
> ...



Wasn't the cancellation mainly a budget issue? I heard that they had to scale back the details of the set and the quantity of extras because of all the expensive clothing and tools. I imagine it was a pricey show, they absolutely nailed the look and feel of an old western town. Rome and Carnivale were cancelled the same year for the same reason (all three shows being period pieces). I still haven't seen the third season, mainly because of the lack of proper ending and the fact that I didn't like the second season all that much.

Synrgy - have you checked out The Wire? It's the only show I've seen with as much depth and complexity as Deadwood (perhaps more - the dialogue isn't as dense, but it has way more subtleties buried in the plot and visuals). It doesn't instantly draw you in like Deadwood and it's pretty hard to get into at first, but I think you would dig it.

Sorry to hijack the Pirates thread.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 1, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> I'm so happy that Will and Elisabeth aren't in this movie! The third Pirates was bullshit, so Penelope Cruz sure does a better job.
> 
> I don't think that 3D is worth it, its even harder to focus in action scenes.



In the 2D version you could tell when it would actually use the 3D, because the shot would be focused weird.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 2, 2011)

Update- watched it last weekend with my gf. I had fun overall~ Wasn't amazing or anything, but definitely an enjoyable movie if you ask me. 
I also thought the 3D was kinda useless- it didn't add anything special to the movie, just made it kinda annoying to watch at times. Plus those glasses are annoying.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2011)

This film has already grossed $710,000,000 and it's been out what, two weeks? Ridiculous!


----------



## Hallic (Jun 13, 2011)

i have seen it, and.. well it wasn't that great compared to the other 3.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 16, 2011)

Not so good as the 2 first movies. The third was not so good already. The fourth was a bit boring. I hope the fifth will be better.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know if I will ever see this movie due to the fact that Penlope Cruz annoys me more than any other actress. I almost cannot watch Blow, which is one of my favorite movies. And on the other hand, Johnny Depp is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 23, 2011)

1-3 seem to be on a different level. I feel like it only dabbles into the old plot that the first 3 followed pretty tightly. I still enjoyed it, though.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree that this didnt live up to the older films, still a good watch though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2011)

This film has now grossed $960,013,548


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 29, 2011)

IMO It was the best one so far (well...maybe not the first...i'm not sure). They finally figured what the golden aspect of Pirates' is Jack Sparrow. I think they made the right choice to diverge from the original story on this one and just have it about Jack.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

ILuvPillows said:


> IMO It was the best one so far (well...maybe not the first...i'm not sure). They finally figured what the golden aspect of Pirates' is Jack Sparrow. I think they made the right choice to diverge from the original story on this one and just have it about Jack.



I think it was the worst. Well the story was not bad at all but the movie was a little bit boring. And I don't know if you guys saw it in 3D but the 3D wasn't really good.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree, 3-d was a bit pointless to me (ooh a hat flying towards the screen, DUCK!) But to me the 3rd movie felt so over the top, this one had more depth to it. Focused more on a set of characters rather than huge whirlpools and giant sea women. Barbosa(sp?) revenge, Blackbeard's father/daughter relationship(or lack of). I think by stearing away from huge sea mosters (which were presented in past movies) they managed to create a better, more effective atmosphere when they needed to EG Chaotic mermaid scene.
My problem with the last movie was that after you'd seen a boat flip upside down, a Kracken pop up all over the place, a woman be turned into a Demi Goddess it became pretty hard to appreciate a whirlpool battle.
That is where i felt this movie faired better, its exiting parts where emphasised because the whole movie wasnt cluttered with them.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

The 3rd movie wasn't good at all but I didn't get bored while watching it the first time while I found the 4th a little bit boring.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually watched it again with some friends, and I still think it's a fairly good movie, considering all the aspects. They did a wise move by steering away from the old plot line, and this movie felt like a nice movie that's fun to go watch with friends, nothing that's supposed to be of epic proportions- and that's good. As long as they try to keep with that line of mind, I won't mind going to more films if they'll make more (I heard there's a plan for 2 more, but I don't know if there's more then just a plan)

But yes, the 3D was useless. I don't mind giving it up at all.


----------

